# Slayer Shot on Sage DB



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

"Slayer Shot"


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've lowered my Sage DB by extending the pre infusion to 50 sec and lowering the pressure. My shots seem to be about 7 bar then gradually drop to approx 5.

In the clip it says it holds at 3 then ramps up to 7 then slowly drops to 5 bar.

Any idea how they do this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Urban

I did the pressure profile mod about a month ago. It's a 20 min job and fully reversible. One does loose the hot water function (not an issue for me as I have an Osmio)

Cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Beer

Is this the link to the mod
http://

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes - that's the one. There's also a long thread over on HB forum.

If you don't need the hot water - this really is a no brainer.

cheers Phil


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beeroclock said:


> Yes - that's the one. There's also a long thread over on HB forum.
> 
> If you don't need the hot water - this really is a no brainer.
> 
> cheers Phil


 This mod changes the flow , as opposed to the pressure the pump runs at . Like a slayer ? 
flow profiling and pressure profiling need different gear and do different thing the the water getting to the puck .


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> This mod changes the flow , as opposed to the pressure the pump runs at . Like a slayer ?
> flow profiling and pressure profiling need different gear and do different thing the the water getting to the puck .


 As I understand it, the two are not mutually exclusive. You'll note I use " " in the wording. In essence though this will allow finer grinding/longer brew times much the same as a paddle would.

I find it really helps if one likes lighter roasted beans as an expresso.

cheers Phil


----------

